# plastic motorhome bumpers



## lebesset (May 22, 2011)

looking at the photo of someones written off motorhome reminded me that I have managed to catch the rear bumper on mine ....both corners 

although nothing dramatic , it needs to be taken off , a new bit [ which I have ] welded on , some cracks repaired , and the paint refinished 

no one in my part of the world who does this , but I am coming to the uk shortly and wondered if anyone knew someone who did this sort of work at a reasonable price 

my route in uk will be portsmouth to devon , then up to the lake district , down the A1 to london then dover 

I suppose i could do it myself but it would probably be , and look , a bodge 

any ideas anyone ?


----------



## kenspain (May 22, 2011)

Where are you coming from lebesset


----------



## lebesset (May 22, 2011)

languedoc roussilon


----------



## kenspain (May 22, 2011)

OK sorry cant help we have a company here that dose them i could have got you a price on Monday from them but to far from you. good luck ken


----------



## novice1968 (May 22, 2011)

lebesset said:


> looking at the photo of someones written off motorhome reminded me that I have managed to catch the rear bumper on mine ....both corners
> 
> although nothing dramatic , it needs to be taken off , a new bit [ which I have ] welded on , some cracks repaired , and the paint refinished
> 
> ...



I am not sure if this applies to you I came out of a gated drive and my rear plastic bumper caught the gate post and came off the rear body on one side (hymer bumper) Took photos of damage and e-mail to Peter Hamilton (hymer direct) who told me that he can plastic weld the split and refix the bumper on van body at a very reasonable price. The only down side is that he is so busy that I have to wait over 2 months for an appointment to get it done.
He may be able to help you
Best of luck


----------



## Bernard Jones (May 22, 2011)

I have successfully welded them together myself with a soldering iron.
Looks a mess but only on the hidden side so it doesn't matter.
(Not looking for work, I'm retired)


----------



## Mastodon (May 23, 2011)

Hants and Dorset leisure (something like that) in Portsmouth might be able to help.
http://www.caravanfacts.com/entry-id-200.html  I've fixed a few of these with ABS cement (try a model shop), you can also get bumper repair kits from Halfords and the like.


----------



## lebesset (May 24, 2011)

thanks all for your comments


----------



## lego baby (May 24, 2011)

*Plastic motorhome bumpers*



Hi Lebsett,
it is not so difficult to repair your damaged bumper if it is only cracked and parts of it
are not misssing. The bumper will probably have been vac formed in HIPS [high impact
polystyrene] or possibly ABS. If you can remove the damaged section it will be so much
easier to repair.It will be secured with either self tapping screws or pop rivets. Having 
removed the bumper & realigned all the splits & cracks you can apply,on the inside only 
a solvent cement such as POLYPIPE which is for use on ABS & PVC plumbing fittings, it costs about £8 a tin from a plumbing supplier,B7Q will probably have it or a similar product. Idealy you should strengthen the damaged area from the inside by lapping the joints with thin strips of HIPS, ABS,PVC,ACRYLIC or POLYCARBONATE, taking care to ensure that any added pieces of material do not impede the refitting of the bumper.

Good luck,
Paul


----------



## lebesset (May 26, 2011)

you are tempting me to have a go myself ! not that I need the work being retired you understand 
frankly I would have decided on that before except the bumper has a small trim welded on the end , and getting the old one off and welding the new one off looks to be tricky 

but I think the DIY brigade have persuaded me ; tks all


----------

